# MAJOR surgery needed! Help!



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey guys! There is a dog 9 month old dog named Fuzie needing some MAJOR surgery. Including two full hip replacements, and surgery on her luxating patellas. The cost of surgery is going to be around $13-15,000! We are really needing some help raising money for the surgery! Please take a look at sweet Fuzie and consider helping her along her long journey ahead!

Save Fuzie's Life! by Beachbullies Rescue - GoFundMe


----------



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

Honestly no offense intended but, why not euthanize. Even if these surgeries go over well (which isn't a guarantee) the dog will most likely be in chronic pain post surgery. 
12-15000 dollars is a lot of money to be spent on ONE dog when it could be used for so many. Just IMHO.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

spliff said:


> Honestly no offense intended but, why not euthanize. Even if these surgeries go over well (which isn't a guarantee) the dog will most likely be in chronic pain post surgery.
> 12-15000 dollars is a lot of money to be spent on ONE dog when it could be used for so many. Just IMHO.


The dog is only 9 months old, and she hasn't had a chance to live her life yet. Euthing her because she was born with issues doesn't seem like the right thing to do.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

spliff said:


> Honestly no offense intended but, why not euthanize. Even if these surgeries go over well (which isn't a guarantee) the dog will most likely be in chronic pain post surgery.
> 12-15000 dollars is a lot of money to be spent on ONE dog when it could be used for so many. Just IMHO.


I have to agree with spliff. It is the humane thing to do. Does anyone know how long a hip replacement even lasts in a dog? In humans they must be redone due to breakdown, sometimes a few times depending on age and precision of original surgery. Each surgery is increasingly difficult and more expensive.


----------



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

RawPitbulls said:


> The dog is only 9 months old, and she hasn't had a chance to live her life yet. Euthing her because she was born with issues doesn't seem like the right thing to do.


Not if you perceive the dog as "human" or having "human" characteristics. This animal is just that-- an animal. This ISN'T a nine month old baby that would eventually contribute to society. 
In the wild this animal would have been rejected by its own or even killed for its weakness. 
Darwin's theory at its prime.
Unfortunately, we can't save them all. If we did we would have a much worse population crisis.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Holy moly guys. She wants to save this dog, let her! 

Rawpitbull, is this the only option for her? What is the success rate on hip replacement (I know nothing on the subject)? Does she currently have a wheelchair? How does she do with it? Has amputation been considered?


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

I shared her story on my FB page. I don't live there now but I grew up across the Bay in Seminole and have a lot of friends and family there. ***Okay so as I read a little further I realized she isn't in Florida, either way it will get the word out.*** 

I work with a rescue and completely understand. Over the holidays I had a 10 year old Great Dane living with me. He was on his deathbed and we pulled him from the shelter to give him a nice life at the end rather than being put to sleep in a shelter.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> Holy moly guys. She wants to save this dog, let her!
> 
> Rawpitbull, is this the only option for her? What is the success rate on hip replacement (I know nothing on the subject)? Does she currently have a wheelchair? How does she do with it? Has amputation been considered?


The vet expects her to make a full recovery and to be fully mobile after surgery!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Is this your dog, or a foster dog? What exactly is her name? You call her Fuzie, but the donation page calls her Georgia Mae. 

This all seems a little weird. Especially coming from someone who can afford to drop $250 on a luxury leash.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

@ spiff ,maybe it ain't there dog maybe its someone else's? that there shairing and would you put your mom/dad/son/daughter down all because they needed major surgery. I wouldn't

and I can't donate sorry


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Savage Destiny said:


> Is this your dog, or a foster dog? What exactly is her name? You call her Fuzie, but the donation page calls her Georgia Mae.
> 
> This all seems a little weird. Especially coming from someone who can afford to drop $250 on a luxury leash.


^^^^ This chick -_-

This is a dog that my friend's rescue has in foster. Her and I are working this together. The page originally called her Fuzie as well, but it was changed to Georgia Mae recently because of some lady. Nothing weird going on here I can most assure all of you. $250 is a whole lot different than $15,000


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

mewlittle said:


> @ spiff ,maybe it ain't there dog maybe its someone else's? that there shairing and would you put your mom/dad/son/daughter down all because they needed major surgery. I wouldn't
> 
> and I can't donate sorry


^^^^ Thank you SO much! I needed that!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

RawPitbulls said:


> ^^^^ This chick -_-
> 
> This is a dog that my friend's rescue has in foster. Her and I are working this together. The page originally called her Fuzie as well, but it was changed to Georgia Mae recently because of some lady. Nothing weird going on here I can most assure all of you. $250 is a whole lot different than $15,000


I've paid over 15k in medical bills for Riddle, and I sure as hell can't afford to blithely spend over $200 on a collar or leash. Let alone act like it ain't no thang to do so.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

@ rawpitbulls Oh you vary welcome I hope georgia may gets her surgery


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

spliff said:


> Not if you perceive the dog as "human" or having "human" characteristics. This animal is just that-- an animal. This ISN'T a nine month old baby that would eventually contribute to society.
> In the wild this animal would have been rejected by its own or even killed for its weakness.
> Darwin's theory at its prime.
> Unfortunately, we can't save them all. If we did we would have a much worse population crisis.



That is a crap post. If I was a moderator and could ban you, I would. 

Don't reply to anything I ever post. I won't read it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> That is a crap post. If I was a moderator and could ban you, I would.
> 
> Don't reply to anything I ever post. I won't read it.


Kevin she has been ban and it was brindle and she has been banned as that as well. I suppose she will be back and by the way where is monster, smoothwire at? I do believe this has been his longest absence.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think Meg and I decided ppl can come back 1 time...they cause any issues=permanent ban.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> I think Meg and I decided ppl can come back 1 time...they cause any issues=permanent ban.


Yes...and I think both brindle and Monster's Dad have exceeded their one time LOL! :tongue:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

to put something like that out there(why spend money on Dogs treatment?)...

Just hit me at the wrong time with what I recently went thru with Harry. 

ALL Dogs lives are important and to throw that out on this forum just really pissed me off. I know nothing about the posters fundraising but it appears to be with the best of intentions. 

Sorry to lose it, guys.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Lauren and Meg I think that's only fare, enough is enough.

Kevin I agree but I don't think that skadindle.....yes I meant to put it that way...get it???? skadoosh / brindle hahahahha.
So Kevin when I grew up we were told if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all. People should still think and use that one. But I believe with out having to put a face to things one can say mean things and they think they can get away with it.

She just needed to leave that one alone and not donate we didn't need to know how she felt as the op was not forcing anyone just putting it out there. But skadindle liked to start a fight when ever possible and did so.

I can certainly understand that it would be very upsetting to you and I know we all can understand why. She's gone and good riddance.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks Herzo.

I re-read what she wrote. What a hurtful, mean spirited... antagonistic thing to say.... ON A DOG FORUM, nonetheless. Not just to me(I'm not the only one to ever lose a Dog to Cancer--for pete's sake, most of us go thru it one time or another). 

It was as if the sole purpose was to jab at us for loving our Dogs.

Thank you. Good work.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes Kevin that is exactly what she meant to do....jab. Look back at her post as all her names. What I find amusing is how badly people like her can't live with out it. They keep coming back as different screen names just to do the same thing. I know once she even admitted she was bored so was doing it just to do it.

I can't remember which name that was I don't think she was on with that one long but I think it was still her. And even now she is lurking here reading what we are writing.

Really I'm not kidding........HI there skadindle :heh:

You know most of us come here because we have a problem that we need help with then we decide to stay because we like the community and hope that at some time we can help others. Why some come here I'll never know because being nice is not on there agenda.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Herzo said:


> Yes Kevin that is exactly what she meant to do....jab. Look back at her post as all her names. What I find amusing is how badly people like her can't live with out it. They keep coming back as different screen names just to do the same thing. I know once she even admitted she was bored so was doing it just to do it.
> 
> I can't remember which name that was I don't think she was on with that one long but I think it was still her. And even now she is lurking here reading what we are writing.
> 
> ...



yeah, its kind of funny, Herzo. I understand. 

Because I used to have fun agitating people too.

WHEN I WAS 12!


----------

